# LeEarl Tuning DVD - still due in July?



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I've lost the first one, also.

Not this time...


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Jorge Oliveira said:


> I've lost the first one, also.
> 
> Not this time...


I didn't lose it! Unfortunately I never got it  . 

To 'fess up (and to show just how lame I am), I never discovered this section of the website until it was too late to get one :mg: . Now here I am, about 4 weeks away from getting my new bow, and really wanting a copy of what has been called the best advice and demonstration of bow tuning available.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Any updates on the second LeEarl DVD?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I have been swamped with work and learning to shoot a recurve. I am working on the second one and will have it done soon. This one puts more hands on tuning and testing so you can see the results of tuning. It takes more time to get that together and make it look good, so I am a little behind. But I want to be done with it very soon. Almost all of the shooting was done outside to give the video great lighting and nice sound. Yow will like this one. I will be post early next week with an update. Also, I will have plenty of copies of this one, so no one will be left out


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

LeEarl . . . I noticed you changed your moniker to "Recurve Shooter". Anyway, I seem to remember reading a couple folks having some issues with the first one. I just (finally) finished the last couple sections on mine. Basically, once it got to changing the string it wouldn't play correctly. It kept pausing, and there was more "pause" then "play". Did others have problems with the same section? If so, any chance you could redo that on the second one?

By the way, the video was quite good and most helpful. One suggestion for the second one: Talk more specifically about bow pressing techniques. On the first you mention checking with the manufacturer and you highlight a couple things but it would be good to see a couple demos focusing on pressing different types of bows, especially the Tec risers. A lot of folks, myself included, are a bit squeamish about pressing their own bow for fear of bending the riser or cracking a limb.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello, Le Earl

Will the second one cover the same points of the first one?
You know, I'm one of the many that missed the first...


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Mr October,

My copy of the first one would not play well in my cheap walmart DVD player.

It worked perfectly in my computer with a DVD drive. Maybe an excuse to get a new computer? :wink: 

Good luck
Allen


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

AllenRead said:


> Mr October,
> 
> My copy of the first one would not play well in my cheap walmart DVD player.
> 
> ...


I thought of that. I've seen some DVD just not liking some DVD players. But I get the same thing at the same sections on my computer and on my Mom's DVD player.


----------



## dog-eze (Dec 3, 2004)

*LeEarl tuning DVD-still due in July*

I had the same problem that Mr. October had with my DVD.It starts pausing after I run for a while. Looking forward to the update.


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto (Jun 6, 2004)

My first DVD works great!

Just one thing to look into is the volume on the first DVD, it is loud and then soft, then loud and then back to soft.....

I play it in my shop during the day to help customers and to get them to ask questions!

GREAT JOB Le Earl

Bowdoctor
www.bowdoctorsarcheryrepair.com


----------



## Stormstaff (Oct 4, 2004)

tag so I can watch for this DVD


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

*Conspiracy Theory Anyone?*

Now this is almost the end of July - the month when LeEarl said he would have round 2 of his tuning DVD out so the uninformed (like myself), unskilled (like myself), and just plain stupid (like myself) would get some real know-how into bow tuning. One theory I been workin' on is that this publishing delay is intentional in order to give his team (Team 7 - TreeTop Snypers) an advantage in this season's deer competition!  Well, there might be a few of us shooting bows that aren't perfectly tuned this fall, my friend (LeEarl), but we're still gonna leave you in the dust when it comes to trophy bucks and 50-point does! :shade: The Snypers are goin' down and goin' down hard!!  

As for the conspiracy, I think all the Snypers are in on it. Now I'm just tryin' to see how that fits with JFK..... :mg:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

My copy didn't play all that well either , but it did make a great drink coaster


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I am fixing all the problems that I had last time. That was my first run and I knew there would be a few things I would have to fix. As for the sound, I have bought new mics to correct this and the sound will be 100 % better this time. As for the skipping problems, I am having the DVD done at a different place this time. A Glass Mastering company that I have stareted to work with more and more that I know I can trust!! 

All the same info, but more detail and this time I will focus more on the hunting bow and more hands on tuning examples. YES, better how to with bow pressing too!! Thanks for the input.

As for the conspiracy, YEAH RIGHT. You guys are going to need all the help you can get to beat us!!!!!! TreeTop Snypers RULE the AT hunting league  I will make sure I send you a bad copy Midlife Crisis


----------



## Stormstaff (Oct 4, 2004)

Do I need to get on a list for this DVD?

Oh, by the way, Team Pass-Thru for the win!!! :smile:


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i want on the list also


----------



## Stormstaff (Oct 4, 2004)

Any updates?

Sorry, not trying to rush, just curious.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> As for the conspiracy, YEAH RIGHT. You guys are going to need all the help you can get to beat us!!!!!! TreeTop Snypers RULE the AT hunting league  I will make sure I send you a bad copy Midlife Crisis


I KNEW it and now LeEarl has ADMITTED IT ("YEAH RIGHT")! There is a conspiracy!!! :angry: It looks like LeEarl is takin' extra time to create a special DVD for me with instructions that will have arrows flying off my bow at 90 degree angles left and right.  He's delayed shipments to everyone else so that when he sends me mine it will appear to be in sync with all the others (with good instruction) he'll mail, thus concealing the fact that mine is not good instruction. All that just to take me and my team out of the running in the competition and position TreeTop Snypers for a win. Shows how afraid he is of TEAM FULL DRAW (who can blame him?)!   Ain't gonna work, LeEarl, ain't gonna work.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

The first one was great. Thanks a million LeEarl.

Will you be putting anything in the new one regarding cam timing? I'd like to see some in depth cam timing techniques with singles duals and hybrids. :thumbs_up


----------



## ROSEAUKAINE (May 11, 2003)

*Put me on the list for another!!*

Please!!


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

Please put me on that list also.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Any news on this, can't wait to see the next production?


----------



## doogy_7 (Aug 5, 2003)

Id like to be put on the list for one too. PLEASE!!

And by the way you all are fighting for 2nd place

GO TEAM LONGSHAFTS


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

I want a copy also, anybody heard when it is going to be available? Sent Lee a pm but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## guy (Jun 25, 2005)

*dvd*

please put me on this list if anyone needs to learn its me for sure


----------



## ubetcha (Jan 22, 2005)

I also want to be put on the list.From want I've been reading, this DVD is very informative


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

OK I have put a time limit on the DVD and it WILL be done in 10 days! Then I will send it off to get mastered to make sure all the copies work perfect!!!

I will start a new thread today to get more info to everyone and see how many are ready for the second one!!


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Are those of us who got the 1st one, still on the list for the second?


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on where the DVD stands LeEarl. After hearing all about the first one I can't wait to get the second version. Hope I can learn a little from your wisdom.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Le Earl you are the man, can't wait, the first was great and I'm sure this one will be even better.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

LeEarl said:


> OK I have put a time limit on the DVD and it WILL be done in 10 days! Then I will send it off to get mastered to make sure all the copies work perfect!!!
> 
> I will start a new thread today to get more info to everyone and see how many are ready for the second one!!


WHOOHOOOO!

Thanks LeEarl. I can't wait for episode 2. :beer:


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Help!!! I can't find the thread with info on the second dvd that was suppossed to be put up today.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

I kind of remeber Earl saying if you got the first one he send you the second one. Is that true??


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

I would like a copy of part II myself. Where do I get a copy and how much? 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

I want the new one also.


----------



## boxxer (Dec 12, 2003)

*DVD(LeEarl)*

Did anyone get their DVD yet?I purchased the first one and was told if you ordered the first one i would get the 2 nd one free and i'm still waiting at the mailbox?????????????


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

boxxer said:


> Did anyone get their DVD yet?I purchased the first one and was told if you ordered the first one i would get the 2 nd one free and i'm still waiting at the mailbox?????????????


i dont remember that. i was told we will be offer the first choice to buy when it ready but i dont think it suposed tpo be free. i hope your are right.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

boxxer said:


> Did anyone get their DVD yet?I purchased the first one and was told if you ordered the first one i would get the 2 nd one free and i'm still waiting at the mailbox?????????????


The way I read LeEarl's last post on this thread was that he would finish with his filming, narration, and editing by Sept 2 and then send it off to the DVD-maker. That's gotta take at least a couple weeks to turn around - perhaps more, I would guess. So I wouldn't be looking for anything on signing up for Version 2 for a couple weeks and nothing in the mail until a month from now. 

My guess is that LeEarl has spent so much time on this DVD that he has neglected his scouting and will have to spend a lot more time in unproductive stands this fall to get that yearling doe he almost certainly will end up with.  All that time in the stand means he might not get around to mailing DVDs until sometime in February 2006.  Yup, prospects for those Tree Top Snypers ain't lookin' so good....


----------



## tiresmoke216 (Aug 30, 2004)

*I want one!!!!*

I gotta have this DVD ASAP!!!!!!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Hold on guys, it is almost here!!  And so if that HUGE buck Midlife Crisis


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Good news, now could you post up where I can send my money to for one and how much?


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Be patient guys. If the next one is anything like the first one you'll love it.

I think you've found your calling LeEarl. :thumbs_up Just make a whole set of tuning videos from the small things to shooting to the competition aspect.
A running series would be awesome. :beer:


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

I bought the first one and it was great. I absolutley want the second one.


----------



## batangx (Aug 3, 2004)

*Looking forward to the Sequel*

Unfortunately I didn't get the 1st DVD. He wasn't accepting anymore orders. Anyway, I hope I make it on time for the second one..Put me down for 1 please. :teeth:


----------



## ackleyfan (Jun 13, 2005)

*Price?*

Guys what did the first DVD run? Thanks, ackleyfan


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

big :thumbs_up to LeEarl on the first DVD. Can't wait to get the second. I can't remember how much the first one was, but I remember it being a good value.  

Will be checking my mail box for the next!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shade:


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

If I remember correctly if you bought the first CD the second one was free. The first one was $10.00


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

BTT..tired of letting others work on my bow


----------



## adamsoa (Mar 28, 2005)

*List*

How do I get on the list to get the videos??


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Please add me to the list!*

Nick


----------



## dajcentex (Jul 19, 2005)

*Dvd*

I would like one too! please let me know. I couldn't find a new thread about this. so please let me know. thanks


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*put me on the list*

I was on the first list and never received the dvd. I would like the second edition.


----------



## ackleyfan (Jun 13, 2005)

*List!!*

Please put me on your list!, Thanks,Ackleyfan


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

There has been alot of buzz about this video, add me to the list too.


----------



## Cool Arrow (Jul 13, 2005)

sign me up to. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

um me too


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

How does someone get on he list???


----------



## djq (Aug 27, 2002)

I would like my name added to the list also. And how do you get a copy of the 1st one.

djq


----------



## gillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

I would like to be on the list! Can I allso get a copy of the first?


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Aiming High*

LeEarl, I here you've got your sights set on something even bigger than trophy bucks. :wink: Anyway, I'd like to purchase one of your DVDs when they become available. One thing though, will I see the Ogre (Lindemann) in this DVD? And, good luck with that recurve! :thumbs_up


----------



## ubetcha (Jan 22, 2005)

I also would like to be on the list and would like to purchase the first DVD if possible


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey LeEarl, How about an update!!!!!!!!


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

:up:


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

oops, sorry LeEarl. Posted this from my user cp. didn't see the other thread....


----------

